
Show HN: Find the tab you need instantly - MatthewBF
https://www.reddit.com/r/webdev/comments/i60ul6/find_the_tab_you_need_instantly/
======
brokenmachine
I do this in Firefox by typing "% searchterm" into the awesome bar (URL bar).

So I press Ctrl-L to get to the bar, then "% searchterm", then use the arrows
to choose which tab I want to activate.

